# Steam Wand Unknown Piece



## loonytoadquack (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi, so i've had a Sage Bambino Plus for about a year, i love it. When taking the wand end off to clean recently i noticed a piece inside the cap which i don't think was there before. It's shaped like a screw, with a flat disc on one end but hollow down the middle and about a centimetre long, it looks like it's used to channel steam. I don't remember it always being there so was wondering if its fallen down the main pipe of the steam wand. When i place it in the cap, either way round it's really loose so it doesn't feel like it's supposed to be there. Just wanted to know if anyone else has this strange piece and where its supposed to be (and which way round it goes back in). I've watched a couple of Youtube videos of people cleaning the wand and there is no mention of this piece, so i'm fairly certain it's slid down the pipe to the steam cap.

Any help is much appreciated


----------

